# Trailer yellow safety sticker



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_What state, county and country Bev?_


Knowing those details will allow our members to give you the area facts pertinent...


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Yes, it's important to specify where you are. In Canada, a trailer inspection follows the trailer. So if I buy a trailer with a valid inspection sticker, it comes with the trailer. We have to have our trailers inspected yearly. Therefore a trailer with a valid inspection sticker is a big selling point and is usually mentioned in the ad. What gets transferred is the registration paperwork.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Since the OP has not given any more idea of a location...:frown_color:
Guesses on information that might not apply... 

In NYS purchasing a trailer with a safety inspection sticker is only good for the current owner.

When ownership changes_, the new owner,...you have 10 days from purchase to have a new inspection done_, corrective work done to make the trailer street safe and legal or risk a ticket and fine at a minimum.
In Florida my trailer registration is all that is needed. There is no inspection do on private horse trailers like mine...no LQ nor commercial application.

I found you another thread here dealing with trailer inspections so you could see answers from a few years ago to compare to todays rules.
https://www.horseforum.com/horse-trailers/safety-certificate-ontario-502754/
I did not read through the entire thread/posts so not sure of the location for fact checking either.

What goes through my mind is why would the new owner be so concerned about repeating a simple inspection assuring you of a safe trailer to transport your animals in...
I would far rather have a inspection done, find no issues and good to go than ignore, go travel and have a road-side failure looking to save a buck or two.....:|
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## Bkrempin (Jun 30, 2018)

I’m located in Wyebridge Ontario Canada


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I have no knowledge of the Canadian rules and if they are province specific or a national rules applied thing.
_*I'm out...*_

Acadian is a Canadian and has been trailer searching herself.._{Or did you find one and keeping a secret??}_
I bet she knows governing laws though on such a subject...
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I think regs vary from province to province. Our best hope is that a forum member from Ontario is in the know about this.

Btw, I’m in Saskatchewan and I’ve never been required to have my trailers inspected although I believe that it’s possible for the highway inspectors (I don’t know they’re proper name but they patrol the highways mostly concentrating on commercial vehicle safety violations) to pull over a private outfit if it looks obviously unsafe to be out and about.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Chevaux said:


> I think regs vary from province to province. Our best hope is that a forum member from Ontario is in the know about this.
> 
> Btw, I’m in Saskatchewan and I’ve never been required to have my trailers inspected although I believe that it’s possible for the highway inspectors (I don’t know they’re proper name but they patrol the highways mostly concentrating on commercial vehicle safety violations) to pull over a private outfit if it looks obviously unsafe to be out and about.


Chevaux is right, it's a provincial jurisdiction. In New Brunswick, trailers have to be inspected yearly. I don't know the rules for Ontario. 

And no, @horselovinguy, I did not buy a trailer  I am going to continue renting one from my trimmer at 60$ a day because in the long run, it's cheaper than buying my own, storing it, inspecting it, insuring it, and maintaining it. We only use a trailer about 6 times a year.


----------

